# Rock Chucker



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Picked this daisy f 16 up at harbour freight, 5.59 with discount, put some red theraband tubes on it, hey dandy rock shooter, lead chunks, hex nuts,crushed stone, ugly stuff, does ok, first time I whipped one of these up, like I needed another slingshot


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

The venerable F-16! One of my top choices for our godson and Mrs. Raja's boss' kids. Theraband blue or braided #64 rubber bands with an oversize pouch. Make an oversize pouch out of "urban leather" (canvas or fake leather and duct tape). Really sends a paintball down range. About indestructible. Hammer grip is ideal for kids. And if our young charges "forget" to return it - very inexpensive to replace.

500 paintballs for about 10 bucks and an F-16 for 5 bucks and change at our local Wally World. That's a whole afternoon of outdoor fun for under 20 bucks.

Round up some kids and take it outdoors.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

My modified Daisy F-16 is my is "go to" slingshot. I finish every shooting session with the Daisy.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i actually like the B52 after removing the wrist brace,because of the shorter fork height,but either one makes a Great knock around


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Blue Raja said:


> The venerable F-16! One of my top choices for our godson and Mrs. Raja's boss' kids. Theraband blue or braided #64 rubber bands with an oversize pouch. Make an oversize pouch out of "urban leather" (canvas or fake leather and duct tape). Really sends a paintball down range. About indestructible. Hammer grip is ideal for kids. And if our young charges "forget" to return it - very inexpensive to replace.
> 
> 500 paintballs for about 10 bucks and an F-16 for 5 bucks and change at our local Wally World. That's a whole afternoon of outdoor fun for under 20 bucks.
> 
> Round up some kids and take it outdoors.


Tell me how you braid rubber bands. Do you just loop them together or make like a chain. I am curious

GP


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Grandpa Pete said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > The venerable F-16! One of my top choices for our godson and Mrs. Raja's boss' kids. Theraband blue or braided #64 rubber bands with an oversize pouch. Make an oversize pouch out of "urban leather" (canvas or fake leather and duct tape). Really sends a paintball down range. About indestructible. Hammer grip is ideal for kids. And if our young charges "forget" to return it - very inexpensive to replace.
> ...


If I understand correctly, braided rubber bands are looped together and chained are tied together with larks head knots. I loop mine together.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I have one as well that I shoot square stock steel out of. I've never really shot rocks through it. Gonna have to get on the ball. 
Btw. Nathan has a good video on making chained bands.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

One of my first slingshots! Still have the wire frame, but the handle is long gone. Things are indestructible.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> One of my first slingshots! Still have the wire frame, but the handle is long gone. Things are indestructible.


Can you shoot it without the handle?


----------

